# [SOLVED] DHCP not working all of a sudden



## vvuuren (Nov 7, 2006)

System :

Toshiba Satellite Pro A200
Core 2 Duo 2.1 Ghz
4 Gig Ram
ATi HD 2600 Mobility Radeon
Windows 7 Enterprise
TP Link Model TL-MR 3420 (router)

Problem :

When I switched on my laptop this morning and logged into windows it wouldnt connect to the network unless I enter IP settings manually. I never had a problem with this before and DCHP is enabled on the router. I have tried rebooting the router and pc but no change. Laptop will simply not connect to the network if I dont enter the IP adress manually.

This is VERY frustrating since I use the laptop for traveling and DONT want to enter IP's everytime I change location.

Please Help!! :4-dontkno


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: DHCP not working all of a sudden*

Have you taken a look at your services? Is DHCP running? If no, what happens when you try to start it, any error messages?


----------



## vvuuren (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: DHCP not working all of a sudden*

DCHP is runnig fine


----------



## Iosys (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: DHCP not working all of a sudden*

Do you have any devices other than your laptop that you can connect to the network and see if they get an address?


----------



## vvuuren (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: DHCP not working all of a sudden*

Yes, I have tried my Media player and it seems I have the same problem. Soon as I choose auto IP / DHCP , the device cant see the network


----------



## vvuuren (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: DHCP not working all of a sudden*

Ok, seems the problem has been solved by disabling and re enabling DHCP on the router.


----------



## Iosys (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay, so we can point to the router as the most likely source, since more than one device is having trouble. You are able to specify an IP address and connect to the router, and I get from your posts that you have already pulled up your router settings and DHCP is in fact enabled. Is that correct?


----------



## Iosys (Apr 21, 2009)

Ah, good. That's where we were heading! Glad you got it resolved!


----------

